# I'm late, could it be from the chaste tree berry (vitex)I was taking for 4 months or am I pregnant?



## northerngirl (Oct 6, 2006)

So I've been taking Chaste tree berry (Vitex) tincture for the past 4 months for pms. My natropath recommended it.

I am wondering if I can make your cycle long or anovulatory? The natropath said no, but I am not convinced.

Since dd2's birth on 2-28-10 I have been regular 29-32 day cycles. I got my cycle back at 6 weeks PP.

I did have the ovulation symptom of increased mucus, which I noticed when I wiped, this was the 23rd of July, day 14 of my cycle.

So today would be day 42. I took a pregnancy test (digital Walgreen's brand) and it was negative.

I keep feeling like I am going to get AF, icky feeling, slight headache, tired...but nothing.

Did the chaste tree berry screw things up or am I pregnant?

Also, I am still nursing dd2 who is 17 months, on demand.


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

I have heard anecdotal stories of Vitex messing with people who normally have regular cycles. Have you had any fertility signs since? You would think a pregnancy test would be positive by now if you had ovulated on CD 14.


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

Nomally I am 32(ish) days. Added vitex consistently and FUR and had a 10 week long cycle and then 7 week long cycle with no BFP.

I'm going bareback for a bit









So I say yes. Very possible.

Ease exhaust any typos, set from my itouch.


----------



## northerngirl (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMJ*
> 
> I have heard anecdotal stories of Vitex messing with people who normally have regular cycles. Have you had any fertility signs since? You would think a pregnancy test would be positive by now if you had ovulated on CD 14.


What would be my fertility signs since?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hesperia*
> 
> Nomally I am 32(ish) days. Added vitex consistently and FUR and had a 10 week long cycle and then 7 week long cycle with no BFP.
> 
> ...


How long did you take the vitex before it gave you those long cycles? This would have been my 4th month.

Why do you think it is very possible? Shouldn't I have seen a positive by now?

I think if I don't get it this week, I will make an appointment, I need a pap anyway.


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *northerngirl*
> 
> What would be my fertility signs since?


Have you had any CM? If so, what type?


----------



## northerngirl (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMJ*
> 
> Have you had any CM? If so, what type?


I have not really been paying that close attention....but at times I feel like " I'm Flowin' " and I go to check, an nothing.

The underware that I wore all yesterday and last night just had I tiny bit of discharge in them, dried up.

When I actually stuck my finger up there this morning there was whiteish discharge and it was pretty thick, it didn't smell odd.

I am trying to remember what cm is like after ovulation and before AF.


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

Usually, CM gets more clear, stretchy, and watery before ovulation and then dries up pretty quickly after. Some people have some sort of sticky or creamy discharge after ovulation, but most people are pretty dry or at least significantly drier than before ovulation. If you feel your cervix during your Luteal Phase, it should be low, firm, and closed. It is not uncommon to have an increase in CM and a slight opening of the cervix just before AF as the mucus plug in your cervix dissolves.


----------



## northerngirl (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMJ*
> 
> Usually, CM gets more clear, stretchy, and watery before ovulation and then dries up pretty quickly after. Some people have some sort of sticky or creamy discharge after ovulation, but most people are pretty dry or at least significantly drier than before ovulation. If you feel your cervix during your Luteal Phase, it should be low, firm, and closed. It is not uncommon to have an increase in CM and a slight opening of the cervix just before AF as the mucus plug in your cervix dissolves.


What type of cm is there in early pregnancy?


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

That varies, but normally there is still a dry-up after ovulation. I've had a creamy white and sometimes yellow tinted CM most days this pregnancy.


----------



## northerngirl (Oct 6, 2006)

Just had a blood test today and I am not pregnant. I do feel like something has messed up my hormones though.


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

Have you considered learning to chart? There is a lot your body can tell you about its hormones by charting. If you can, check out "Fertility Cycles and Nutrition" by Marilyn Shannon. She has a lot of information in there on what signs in your cycle are caused by and what ways you can work on those through nutrition. She also gives a whole lot of information on PMS. There are different kinds of PMS, and they can be treated differently.


----------



## northerngirl (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMJ*
> 
> Have you considered learning to chart? There is a lot your body can tell you about its hormones by charting. If you can, check out "Fertility Cycles and Nutrition" by Marilyn Shannon. She has a lot of information in there on what signs in your cycle are caused by and what ways you can work on those through nutrition. She also gives a whole lot of information on PMS. There are different kinds of PMS, and they can be treated differently.


Thanks for the book rec I will have to check it out, curious about the PMS part.

AND a couple of hours after I had the pregnancy test done at the clinic, AF shows up. I just had to laugh.

I don't think that I am going to continue to take the vitex, no matter what the natropath says, for pms after this no thanks. I want my regular cycle back thanks.

I should have known since my body is pretty sensitive to a lot of things and I have to take things really slow when it comes to supplements.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

I definitely second the rec for charting. I found the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility very helpful to get started. You can also post here for more help. Good luck!


----------

